

Ask HN: How can I find someone to effectively market my mobile game? - j2bax

Our team has about 5000 hours into a mobile game (its been a side project for about two years). I truly believe it is an original and high quality game with hours of fun gameplay but I am scared crapless that it will fade into oblivion shortly after releasing it. Is there anyone you can recommend to help us market it right and make the biggest splash possible when we go to market? We have a team of amazing artists and developers but none of us have the first clue about marketing... I&#x27;ve attempted on past efforts but it seems like a black hole and its very discouraging and hard to stick with. Where would our money be best spent? I&#x27;d rather hire someone full time to do social marketing and whatever else they do, than drop a bunch of money into mobile Ads. But I&#x27;m open to just about anything that is effective. From what I understand, the games category of the App Store is an incredibly difficult one to break into. Any thoughts would be very appreciated.
======
unsquare
Instead, try reaching out to content creators and sponsor reviews / let's
play's of your game. There's plenty of mobile friendly Youtube Channels that
would be happy to get sponsored to promote a quality game.

------
jsonne
I would love to chat. My agency helped to take one of our clients to #1
grossing in both the itunes and google play store for education using
primarily paid social advertising.

Shoot me an email. jeromy@sonnetaylor.com

------
MichaelCrawford
My friend Stefan Youngs is very good at sales: stefanyoungs1945@gmail.com

Tell him I sent you.

I'll have more to say later, I just got out of bed.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I should point out that sales and marketing, while closely related, are two
different things.

~~~
Gustomaximus
As a marketing guy, I'm glad you made that point. Often people assume they are
completely transferable. It is more like Sys admin is to a developer.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
While I call myself a developer, in reality I spend far more time marketing my
consulting services than I do writing code for my clients.

Most of my marketing takes the form of SEO driven by the articles and essays I
write, but at times I use pay per click advertising such as google adwords.

